# Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]



## DasRegal (14. Dezember 2013)

*Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*

Ja, es ist soweit. Ab sofort könnt ihr die Steam OS BETA runterladen.

Sehr interessant ist, dass das Steam Betriebssystem auf Debian basiert. Wer noch die Nokia Internet Tablets und das N9 kennt, der kennt auch Debian.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TheTQsdf460

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Folgende Systemvoraussetzungen:
Intel oder AMD 64bit CPU
mindestens 4GB Arbeitsspeicher
mindestens eine 500GB HDD
*NVIDIA Grafikkarte (AMD und Intel Treiber werden nachgereicht)*
*UEFI boot support*
USB Stechplatz für die Installation

*Wichtig:*Bei der Installation werden sämtlich Partitionen auf der ausgewählten HDD gelöscht. Außerdem wird empfohlen alle Datenträger bis auf den USB Stick und die HDD für das OS zu entfernen. 

Fix für Mainboards ohne UEFI sondern mit einem Bios


> I just managed to make it bootable on a BIOS system, I would make an image of it but I'm not sure where to upload such large files.
> 
> I'll just explain how I did it, if you're not already using Linux you can't do this though. I used my Arch machine for this:
> 
> ...



Steam OS FAQ

Offizielle Steam OS Homepage:
SteamOS Home

HTTP Download:
Index of download

...und hier im Blog hat jemand das ganze schon als Torrent hochgeladen:
SteamOS · Blog · Steam Database

Viel Spaß mit dem Steam OS und postet eure Erfahrungen.


----------



## Timsu (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*

Der Installer löscht übrigens die gesamte Fesstplatte, sollte man vielleicht beachen


----------



## Jogibär (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*

Gut zu wissen


----------



## blackout24 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*

Ganz interessant was sie mit den Paketen angestellt haben. Der Kernel ist ein Linux Realtime Kernel mit weiteren Patches.


----------



## Thallassa (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*

Warum steht eine 500Gb als Systemanforderung da? Lässt sich das System nicht auf kleineren Platten installieren, oder ist die Systemvoraussetzung einfach aus der Luft gegriffener Quatschfug?


----------



## blackout24 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Warum steht eine 500Gb als Systemanforderung da? Lässt sich das System nicht auf kleineren Platten installieren, oder ist die Systemvoraussetzung einfach aus der Luft gegriffener Quatschfug?



Ich denke die haben für ihre 300 Boxen eine Methode entwickelt, wie sie das schnell deployen können und da die alle die selbe Festpaltte drin haben ist das wohl auf eine fixe Größe festgelegt.


----------



## maikeru (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*

Man sollte auch darauf hinweisen das Valve ausdrücklich warnt, das dies eine Beta ist und möglichst (noch) nicht von Laien benutzt werden sollte.


----------



## DaStash (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*

Also der Nokia Vergleich wertet das os nicht gerade auf. 

MfG


----------



## crae (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*

Haha 500gb und viele gute Spiele laufen nicht, weil es auf Linux basiert. Wo soll da bitte schön der Anreiz sein?

mfg, crae


----------



## Multithread (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*



Timsu schrieb:


> Der Installer löscht übrigens die gesamte Fesstplatte, sollte man vielleicht beachen




Da muss Valve nachbessern, solange das nicht gemacht ist, gibts kein SteamOS auf meinem Rechner.
Das können andere Linux Distros deutlich besser.


----------



## AnthraX (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*

Viel lustiger finde ich, dass sie einen auf "Gamer OS" machen und dann Intel als auch AMD GPUs nicht supportet sind. Sorry aber das ist selbst für eine BETA einfach nur ein Armutszeugnis 

Damit machen Sie genau den Fehler, den man einfach nicht begehen sollte. Man vergrault schon in einer vorabversion tausende mögliche Kunden. Der erste Eindruck ist teils gravierend. Und wenn man dann mit Intel und AMD zwei RIESEN GPU Hersteller nicht supportet ist das einfach nur lachhaft. Sorry, aber in einer BETA sollte dieser supportet gewährleistet sein. Soetwas sollte von Grund auf implementiert sein. "wird nachgeliefert" ist das Produktversprechen des Jahrzehnts, wieso sollte Valve da besser sein als andere Halsabschneiderfirmen? Die meisten haben eh leider eine ValVe - Brille auf und fressen dem dickerchen immer brav aus der Hand


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*

Ich sehe für mich derzeitig keinen Grund es zu probieren bei den derzeitigen Ungereimtheiten. Ich werde auf die Final warten.


----------



## Xerolux (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*

Naja ich probiere es in einer VM und danach werde ich sehen ob ich es auf meinem HTPC einsetze .


----------



## AnthraX (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*



Xerolux schrieb:


> Naja ich probiere es in einer VM und danach werde ich sehen ob ich es auf meinem HTPC einsetze .


 
eine 500GB VM?


----------



## ryzen1 (14. Dezember 2013)

AnthraX schrieb:


> eine 500GB VM?



Das geht doch ^^ Hab auch noch 2 TB über ;D
Die 500GB müssen ja nur frei sein, belegt wird der ja nicht zumindest je nach Einstellung mit VMware nicht.


----------



## Shona (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*



AnthraX schrieb:


> eine 500GB VM?


 Die 500GB sind dafür da das man genügend Platz für die Spiele hat und nicht für das BS -.-"
Ich denke mal das man zum testen in einer VM auch weitaus weniger Speicherplatz nehmen kann


----------



## AnthraX (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*



Shona schrieb:


> Die 500GB sind dafür da das man genügend Platz für die Spiele hat und nicht für das BS -.-"
> Ich denke mal das man zum testen in einer VM auch weitaus weniger Speicherplatz nehmen kann


 
Falls diese 500GB für die Inst erstmal benötgt werden macht das ja keinen Unterschied. Dann muss man doch erstmal eine 500GB VHD erstellen. Falls ich mich irre, bitte korrigieren


----------



## simba572 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*

wo ist eigentlich der sinn von steamOS?


----------



## DasRegal (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*

//*Update:
Video eingefügt*//


----------



## TempestX1 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*



AnthraX schrieb:


> eine 500GB VM?


 Warum soll man dafür eine 500GB VM benötigen?
Da werden sicherlich nicht 500 GB an Daten installiert sondern nur ein paar GB und heutige VMs sind so eingestellt das diese nur so große Abbilder erstellen wie auch wirklich benötigt werden.
Also wenn du deiner VM einen Festplattenplatz von 1000 GB gibst, aber zur Zeit nur 12 GB vom System benötigt werden ist die VM Datei auch nur 12 GB groß und keine 1000 GB.
Wenn dann noch was zu den 12 GB dazu kommt (sagen wir mal 3 GB durch Spielinstallation) wird die VM auf 15 GB erweitert, wenn du was löscht wird diese dann wieder kleiner.

500 GB ist nur ein empfohlener Wert inkl. genügend freiem Speicherplatz für die ganzen Spiele aber sicherlich nicht die größe des Betriebssystems.


----------



## AnthraX (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*



simba572 schrieb:


> wo ist eigentlich der sinn von steamOS?


 
Sie wollen damit das Wohnzimmer erobern. Wieso man dazu auf einem HTPC (mehr ist die SteamMachine ja nicht) Stem OS nutzen sollte frage ich mich natürlich auch. Windows kann ja einfach mehr. 
Ich vermute man vertraut darauf das die wenigen Linuxnutzer nun noch mehr Abstand zu Windows nehmen. ICh werde es auch mal testen, gehe aber ehrlich gesagt von einem riesen Flop von Steam OS aus.



TempestX1 schrieb:


> Warum soll man dafür eine 500GB VM benötigen?
> Da  werden sicherlich nicht 500 GB an Daten installiert sondern nur ein  paar GB und heutige VMs sind so eingestellt das diese nur so große  Abbilder erstellen wie auch wirklich benötigt werden.
> Also wenn du  deiner VM einen Festplattenplatz von 1000 GB gibst, aber zur Zeit nur 12  GB vom System benötigt werden ist die VM Datei auch nur 12 GB groß und  keine 1000 GB.


 
DAS war sogesehen meine versteckte Frage ;D Danke für die Antwort. Ich habe zuletzt mit VMs gearbeitet, da war es tatsächlich noch so, dass man vorher eine VHD angelegt hat und diese einen "festen" Block auf der HDD einnimmt. ISt halt schon einige Jahre her.... Daher bin ich noch von meinem Wissensstand ausgegangen das dem vielleicht noch immer so ist. Danke für die Aufklärung.


----------



## Ryle (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*

Soll eben eine vereinfachte Oberfläche werden, die den Betrieb von Steam am Monitor oder Fernseher wie bei einer Art Konsole ermöglicht. Und das für lau, ohne Windows/DirectX Zwang und alternativ mit Controller.
Es bleibt aber eben abzuwarten wie weit der Support für Spiele und Peripherie geht und wie gut die Spiele auch in Sachen Performance letzten Endes laufen.


----------



## AnthraX (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*



Ryle schrieb:


> Soll eben eine vereinfachte Oberfläche werden, die den Betrieb von Steam am Monitor oder Fernseher wie bei einer Art Konsole ermöglicht. Und das für lau, ohne Windows/DirectX Zwang und alternativ mit Controller.
> Es bleibt aber eben abzuwarten wie weit der Support für Spiele und Peripherie geht und wie gut die Spiele auch in Sachen Performance letzten Endes laufen.


 
Den meisten ist doch egal ob da nun DirectX werkelt oder net ;D Aber du hast Recht, ohen den aktivierten Desktop, macht es ganz klar den Anschein, als hätte man dort ein normales Konsolen OS - welches natürlich irgendwo auf die Eingabe mit dem Pad optimiert ist. Interessant, aber ob man damit nun wirkich gegen die PS oder XBOX anstinken kann wage ich zu bezweifeln. Denn gerade die Unterstützung der Spiele könnte da ein Problem werden. Und Ein Windows HTPC mit Steam Big Picture wäre da (bisher) meiner Meinung nach noch immer die bessere Wahl. Oder halt eine Konsole ;D


----------



## DasRegal (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*

Also ich muss jetzt auch nochmal was dazu sagen:

ES IST EINE BETA. Und zwar ist das jetzt die aller erste Version die vorliegt. Wenn euch das nicht gefällt, dass man 500GB benötigt oder man eine Nvidia Karte braucht, dann müsst ihr warten. Derzeit ist die Beta auf die verschicken Steam Machines zugeschnitten. Steam lässt uns einfach nur die Möglichkeit das OS zu testen so wie es für die Geräte angepasst wurde.

Und Steam hat doch schon alles im Forum bestätigt: Es wird AMD/Intel GPU/APU Unterstützung geben. Sowie, Dual-Boot und Mainboards mit BIOS. Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass man dann auch keine 500GB mehr benötigt.


----------



## AnthraX (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*



DasRegal schrieb:


> Also ich muss jetzt auch nochmal was dazu sagen:
> 
> ES IST EINE BETA. Und zwar ist das jetzt die aller erste Version die vorliegt. Wenn euch das nicht gefällt, dass man 500GB benötigt oder man eine Nvidia Karte braucht, dann müsst ihr warten. Derzeit ist die Beta auf die verschicken Steam Machines zugeschnitten. Steam lässt uns einfach nur die Möglichkeit das OS zu testen so wie es für die Geräte angepasst wurde.
> 
> Und Steam hat doch schon alles im Forum bestätigt: Es wird AMD/Intel GPU/APU Unterstützung geben. Sowie, Dual-Boot und Mainboards mit BIOS. Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass man dann auch keine 500GB mehr benötigt.


 
Also ist "ES IST EINE BETA" eine entschuldigung für alles? Sorry, der Support von Inte/AMD GPUs sollte auch in einer BETA vorhanden sein. Das OS sollte in einem BETA Stadium einfach soweit lauffähig sein. Aber das dieser Support gar nicht implementiert ist ist in meinen Augen ein Armutszeugnis. SO ist nun mal meine Meinung. 
Also wenn nun DICE BF5 ankündigt und sagt : "Ach leute in der Open BETA werden leider nur AMD CPUs mit NV GRaKa supportet, der Rest guckt in die Röhre!" ist das dann direkt "OK!" ?
Sorry aber das das bisher nicht funktioniert zeigt doch nur das Valve wieder genau das macht was sie können. Ihr eigenes Ding mit Restriktionen.... (*hust* wie damals bei DRM*hust*)
Und sagen kann man viel wenn der Tag lang ist. Übrigens kam von der selben Firma mal der Satz "MAn muss dem Spieler mehr Freiheiten lassen, und nicht Restriktionen einführen" und man "wäre kein Freund von DRM!"- kurz danach kam STEAM


----------



## jamie (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*

Endlich. Werde mir das mal ansehen.


----------



## Xerolux (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*

Ohne mir das jetzt genau angesehen zu haben aber unter Debian / Ubntu laufen AMD GPUS und Intels, ich denke das du dir das ganz schnell selber bauen kannst ohne auf Valve zu warten.


----------



## Freakless08 (14. Dezember 2013)

AnthraX schrieb:


> Also wenn nun DICE BF5 ankündigt und sagt : "Ach leute in der Open BETA werden leider nur AMD CPUs mit NV GRaKa supportet, der Rest guckt in die Röhre!" ist das dann direkt "OK!" ?


Mantle läuft auch auf Nvidia und Intel Karten. Interessant.


----------



## Sn0w1 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*



Xerolux schrieb:


> Ohne mir das jetzt genau angesehen zu haben aber unter Debian / Ubntu laufen AMD GPUS und Intels, ich denke das du dir das ganz schnell selber bauen kannst ohne auf Valve zu warten.


 
Den normalen Durchschnittsuser möchte ich mal kennenlernen...


----------



## Xerolux (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*

Durchschnittsuser sollte auch keine BETA verwenden , Valve sagt ja man sollte Linux Kenntnisse mitbringen 

Debian und Ubuntu haben eine Paketverwaltung mit der man sehr einfach Treiber für entrsprechende Hardware installieren kann, zur Not einfach ein AMD/ATI Repo einfügen.


----------



## JPW (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*



AnthraX schrieb:


> Also ist "ES IST EINE BETA" eine entschuldigung für alles? Sorry, der Support von Inte/AMD GPUs sollte auch in einer BETA vorhanden sein. Das OS sollte in einem BETA Stadium einfach soweit lauffähig sein. Aber das dieser Support gar nicht implementiert ist ist in meinen Augen ein Armutszeugnis. SO ist nun mal meine Meinung.
> Also wenn nun DICE BF5 ankündigt und sagt : "Ach leute in der Open BETA werden leider nur AMD CPUs mit NV GRaKa supportet, der Rest guckt in die Röhre!" ist das dann direkt "OK!" ?
> Sorry aber das das bisher nicht funktioniert zeigt doch nur das Valve wieder genau das macht was sie können. Ihr eigenes Ding mit Restriktionen.... (*hust* wie damals bei DRM*hust*)
> Und sagen kann man viel wenn der Tag lang ist. Übrigens kam von der selben Firma mal der Satz "MAn muss dem Spieler mehr Freiheiten lassen, und nicht Restriktionen einführen" und man "wäre kein Freund von DRM!"- kurz danach kam STEAM


 
Ich würde sagen, ja das ist eine Entschuldigung. Die Beta ist nicht für die breite Masse gedacht, sondern nur für die Steam Machines und die haben neunmal keine AMD GPU. 
Du  bist nur zu verwöhnt, weil Betas heutzutage schon wie Demos eingesetzt werden. Schraub deine Ansprüche an eine Beta mal ein bisschen runter und freu dich dass sie die überhaupt anbieten.


----------



## MaxRink (14. Dezember 2013)

Und den Treiber nachträglich einzubauen sollte für jemanden mit Linux Erfahrung kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## AnthraX (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Mantle läuft auch auf Nvidia und Intel Karten. Interessant.


 Mantle ist einfach ein Feature -.- Das kann man doch nicht DAMIT gleichsetzen...


----------



## -Chefkoch- (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*

Da ich leider keine leere Platte hab muss ich das mal in einer VM testen, da stört mich auch die fehlende Grafikunterstützung für AMD nicht.


----------



## jayzee1980 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*



AnthraX schrieb:


> Viel lustiger finde ich, dass sie einen auf "Gamer OS" machen und dann Intel als auch AMD GPUs nicht supportet sind. Sorry aber das ist selbst für eine BETA einfach nur ein Armutszeugnis
> 
> mit STEAM OS wird hiermit eine Verbreitung dieser Distribution schlichtweg präventiv verhindert. Welcher PC-Hersteller oder PC-Schrauber verwendet keine AMD oder Intel Prozessoren?


----------



## Lordi2k4 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*

Wollte es gerade auf einer 3 TB HDD installieren und komme nach einer fehlerfreien Installation beim booten lediglich bis zu GRUB.

Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## TempestX1 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*



jayzee1980 schrieb:


> mit STEAM OS wird hiermit eine Verbreitung  dieser Distribution schlichtweg präventiv verhindert. Welcher  PC-Hersteller oder PC-Schrauber verwendet keine AMD oder Intel  Prozessoren?


 Du darfst gerne nochmal den Text lesen und dann hoffentlich verstehen das es hierbei um GPU und nicht um CPU geht.
Zudem  lassen sich die GPU Treiber nachinstallieren und die Treiber werden in der  Final natürlich mit ausgeliefert werden. Es fehlen die propritären  Treiber, nicht die offenen Treiber.


----------



## Xerolux (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*

Also zur Info, meine VM mit VirtualBox läuft ohne Probleme und benötigt 5GB Speicher HD , beim ersten Start wird erstmal ein 210MB großes Update gezogen.

Viel Spaß


----------



## Placebo (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*



Multithread schrieb:


> Da muss Valve nachbessern, solange das nicht gemacht ist, gibts kein SteamOS auf meinem Rechner.
> Das können andere Linux Distros deutlich besser.


 Das schafft inzwischen selbst Windows


----------



## Yassen (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*

Solange Steam weiter einen so grottigen Datenschutz hat kann mir ihr Os gestohlen bleiben. Ich will keinen Pc im Wohnzimmer der mich ausspäht.


----------



## Freakless08 (14. Dezember 2013)

Placebo schrieb:


> Das schafft inzwischen selbst Windows


Nicht ganz. Microsoft rotzt seinen Bootloader einfach aufs System und überschreibt den alten ohne vorher nachzufragen.


----------



## mickythebeagle (14. Dezember 2013)

Tja Redal ,

jetzt klauen Dir schon die PCGH Praktikanten Deine User-News und verkaufen se als Eigene auf der Main. !  



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Nicht ganz. Microsoft rotzt seinen Bootloader einfach aufs System und überschreibt den alten ohne vorher nachzufragen.


 

Hasste noch nie ein Dualboot gehabt ?

Überschrieben wird garnix, wenn Du Dein 2. Windoof nicht mehr willst stellste einfach Deinen alten Windows Boot Eintrag wieder her.


----------



## JPW (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*



mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Hasste noch nie ein Dualboot gehabt ?
> 
> Überschrieben wird garnix, wenn Du Dein 2. Windoof nicht mehr willst stellste einfach Deinen alten Windows Boot Eintrag wieder her.


 
Du hast offensichtlich noch nie ein Dualboot mit Linux und Windows gehabt.


----------



## blackout24 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*



Yassen schrieb:


> Solange Steam weiter einen so grottigen Datenschutz hat kann mir ihr Os gestohlen bleiben. Ich will keinen Pc im Wohnzimmer der mich ausspäht.


 
Aha ich will nicht wissen was du alles benutzt was grotting Datenschutz hat und dich ausspäht ohne dich darüber aufzuregen. Das fängt ja schon bei Windows an.

Wenn man hier die Kommentare ließt scheint die Pisastudie recht zu haben das es mit der Lesekompetenz in Deutschland stellenweise etwas mangelt. 

Jeder zur Beta Zielgruppe gehört (Erfahrene Linuxnutzer) kann sich einfach die AMD GPU Treiber nachinstallieren oder nutz die Quelle Offenen Treiber die bei älteren Karten sowieso besser sind.


----------



## End0fSeven (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*

Läuft das ganze per Zufall auf einer Nvidia GT540M? Würde das ganze gerne Testweisse auf meinem Notebook installieren.


----------



## GoldenMic (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*



AnthraX schrieb:


> Viel lustiger finde ich, dass sie einen auf "Gamer OS" machen und dann Intel als auch AMD GPUs nicht supportet sind. Sorry aber das ist selbst für eine BETA einfach nur ein Armutszeugnis
> 
> Damit machen Sie genau den Fehler, den man einfach nicht begehen sollte. Man vergrault schon in einer vorabversion tausende mögliche Kunden. Der erste Eindruck ist teils gravierend. Und wenn man dann mit Intel und AMD zwei RIESEN GPU Hersteller nicht supportet ist das einfach nur lachhaft. Sorry, aber in einer BETA sollte dieser supportet gewährleistet sein. Soetwas sollte von Grund auf implementiert sein. "wird nachgeliefert" ist das Produktversprechen des Jahrzehnts, wieso sollte Valve da besser sein als andere Halsabschneiderfirmen? Die meisten haben eh leider eine ValVe - Brille auf und fressen dem dickerchen immer brav aus der Hand


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schaut man sich die Steam Hardware Umfrage an, sieht man das in den letzten Monaten 50% der Nutzer auf Nvidia Grafikkarten setzen.
Zudem ist es eine Beta und die eigenen Steam Machines - für die dieses OS überhaupt entstanden ist - setzen auch NUR auf Nvidia Karten.
Also sehe ich da überhaupt kein Problem. Steam Machines kannst du aktuell eh nicht kaufen bzw müsstest eh noch warten bis dort AMD/Intel GPUs verwendet werden.
Man muss auch nicht alles auf einmal in den Beta Test aufnehmen, wenn man von den Ergebnissen mit AMD/Intel GPUs noch gar nichts hat.
Verstehe also die Aufregung nicht.


----------



## blackout24 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*



Chrigu93 schrieb:


> Läuft das ganze per Zufall auf einer Nvidia GT540M? Würde das ganze gerne Testweisse auf meinem Notebook installieren.


 
Ja wird funktionieren. Auch AMD funktioniert natürlich ist ja einfach nur ein Linux bei dem du dir einfach den Catalyst Treiber nachinstallieren kannst oder den Freien Radeon aus dem Kernel nutzen. Die NVIDIA Richtline ist einfach nur für das beste Erlebniss, weil deren Treiber nunmal die besten sind.



> - From the SteamOS kernel I have been able to get the open-source Radeon graphics driver working at least. In regards to SteamOS Beta being NVIDIA-only, it appears more of a guideline for ideal performance and support than hard limitation. I haven't yet tried using the Catalyst driver or other open-source drivers, but the driver packages seem to be in place so it may just come down to a configuration issue.



Die Leute die sich am meisten aufregen sind meist die die am wenigsten Ahnung haben von der ganzen Geschichte.

[Phoronix] Former NVIDIA, Microsoft Developers Doing Lots Of The SteamOS Work

Man kann sich aber auch einfach ein Desktop Linux installieren mit Steam das ist zu 99% das gleiche, bloss die Kernelpatches fehlen aber das die ein großen Unterschied machen glaube ich nicht.


----------



## Locuza (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*



JPW schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, ja das ist eine Entschuldigung. Die Beta ist nicht für die breite Masse gedacht, sondern nur für die Steam Machines und die haben neunmal keine AMD GPU.
> Du  bist nur zu verwöhnt, weil Betas heutzutage schon wie Demos eingesetzt werden. Schraub deine Ansprüche an eine Beta mal ein bisschen runter und freu dich dass sie die überhaupt anbieten.


 Die Steam Machines stellen ein paar hundert Einheiten von Valve dar, welche bisher nur in den USA an legitime User verschickt wurden. 
Das könnte man closed-beta nennen. 
Das Steam OS wird aber öffentlich für jeden bereit gestellt, dass verlangt eig. schon einen gewissen Zustand, falls man das Beta Testing nennen will.


----------



## Minaxo (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*



Locuza schrieb:


> Das Steam OS wird aber öffentlich für jeden bereit gestellt, dass verlangt eig. schon einen gewissen Zustand, falls man das Beta Testing nennen will.



Valve hat dazu aber folgendes Statement abgegeben:



> _though installing it may require some tinkering — Valve suggests you wait until 2014 unless you're an "intrepid Linux hacker"._


Es ist auch kein Beta Test (das OS ist einfach nur Beta), Valve war einfach so frei es zu releasen um Interessierten einen ersten Blick zu geben. 
Ich denke auch das Software ein gewissen Wissensstand verlangen darf


----------



## Locuza (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*

Gut, dann passt das schon.


----------



## Gringo (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*



AnthraX schrieb:


> Viel lustiger finde ich, dass sie einen auf "Gamer OS" machen und dann Intel als auch AMD GPUs nicht supportet sind. Sorry aber das ist selbst für eine BETA einfach nur ein Armutszeugnis
> 
> Damit machen Sie genau den Fehler, den man einfach nicht begehen sollte. Man vergrault schon in einer vorabversion tausende mögliche Kunden. Der erste Eindruck ist teils gravierend. Und wenn man dann mit Intel und AMD zwei RIESEN GPU Hersteller nicht supportet ist das einfach nur lachhaft. Sorry, aber in einer BETA sollte dieser supportet gewährleistet sein. Soetwas sollte von Grund auf implementiert sein. "wird nachgeliefert" ist das Produktversprechen des Jahrzehnts, wieso sollte Valve da besser sein als andere Halsabschneiderfirmen? Die meisten haben eh leider eine ValVe - Brille auf und fressen dem dickerchen immer brav aus der Hand


 
^^ OMG, es ist eine BETA!!! Da können nicht gleich alle unterstützt werden! I-wo müssen sie halt anfangen! Nochmal, es ist eine BETA!!!
Das die anderen Hersteller SPÄTER unterstüzt werden, haben sie bereits mitgeteilt...
Naja, hauptsache was gepostet ohne nachzudenken...


----------



## Oliver0l (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*

Hey, jemand das gleiche Problem, dass beim Boot von Steam OS kommt "Es wurde kein Betriebssystem gefunden. Trennen sie alle Laufwerke.". Hab auch 4 verschiedenen PC's probiert, die alle die Vorraussetzungen erfüllen.
Hoffe, jmd kann mir helfen... 

Achja. Hab ein Bios. Evtl kann mir ja jmd bei dem Fix nochmal genau beschreiben, wie das funktioniert


----------



## blackout24 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*



Oliver0l schrieb:


> Hey, jemand das gleiche Problem, dass beim Boot von Steam OS kommt "Es wurde kein Betriebssystem gefunden. Trennen sie alle Laufwerke.". Hab auch 4 verschiedenen PC's probiert, die alle die Vorraussetzungen erfüllen.
> Hoffe, jmd kann mir helfen...


 
Dann hast du:

a) Nicht die richtige Festplatte im BIOS/UEFI ausgewählt, auf der SteamOS und dessen Bootloader installiert ist.
b) Den Bootloader nicht installiert.


----------



## Oliver0l (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*

Der USB-Stick ist der richtige, den ich ausgewählt habe. Wie meinst du das mit Bootloader?


----------



## EL Ultra (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*

Das es im Moment nur Nvidia supported stört mich nicht 
eher das noch nicht fähige dualboot system 
und meine leider nicht vorhandenen Linux skills.

Für mich heissts warten und auf die nächsten Updates hoffen.

PS: Im Steam Forum steht man kann den Big Picture modus deaktivieren um einen standart Desktop zu haben für alle die glauben es wäre "nur" Big Picture ala Konsole dem ist nicht so.


----------



## Zomg (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*

Mein Interesse an dem Betriebssystem ist äußerst gering, da der Support für die Spiele die ich spiele nicht gegeben ist. Und ob das noch besser wird, werden wir mit der Zeit sehen. Es wäre zumindest schön eine Alternative zu haben, dann wird man vielleicht auch bei Microsoft wieder aktiver gerade im Performance-Bereich...


----------



## AnthraX (14. Dezember 2013)

Gringo schrieb:


> ^^ OMG, es ist eine BETA!!! Da können nicht gleich alle unterstützt werden! I-wo müssen sie halt anfangen! Nochmal, es ist eine BETA!!!
> Das die anderen Hersteller SPÄTER unterstüzt werden, haben sie bereits mitgeteilt...
> Naja, hauptsache was gepostet ohne nachzudenken...



Wie gesagt: "BETA" sollte keine Entschuldigung dafür sein, dass etwas vollkommen selbstverständliches nicht geht. Wir reden hier nicht von einem Hexenwerk sondern von Support für die GPU Produkte von 2 großen Herstellern


----------



## Freakless08 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*



AnthraX schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: "BETA" sollte keine Entschuldigung dafür sein, dass etwas vollkommen selbstverständliches nicht geht. Wir reden hier nicht von einem Hexenwerk sondern von Support für die GPU Produkte von 2 großen Herstellern


 Warum meckest du hier herum?
Klar funktionieren die, nur werden die mit der aktuellen Beta nicht offiziell von Valve Supportet und die propritären Treiber werden mit der nächsten Beta nachgereicht, schließlich gibt es auch nur einen Steambox Prototyp mit Nvidia Grafikkarte. Das hättest du in der Zeit in der du hier rumpostest auch selbst mal auf deinem AMD System testen können. Falls du direkt die propritären Treiber benutzen möchtest kannst du diese, wie auch die Windows Treiber, von der Herstellerseite laden und installieren. Das solltest eigentlich auch du als selbsternannter "IT-Profi" wissen.


----------



## SoCloseToToast (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*

Ironischerweise sind es die ATI-User, die sich hier beschweren und den Beta-Status komplett ignorieren. Warum eigentlich? Ich bezweifle, dass hier ein großer Anteil der User sofort auf SteamOS umsteigen wird.


----------



## GoldenMic (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*



AnthraX schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: "BETA" sollte keine Entschuldigung dafür sein, dass etwas vollkommen selbstverständliches nicht geht. Wir reden hier nicht von einem Hexenwerk sondern von Support für die GPU Produkte von 2 großen Herstellern


 
Es ist absolut nicht "vollkommen selbstverständlich" das man mit dem eigenen Produkt schon Dinge unterstützt, die man eben gar nicht verbaut. Erst recht nicht in der BETA. 
Du kannst dir das zwar wünschen, aber deswegen rummaulen ist einfach unangebracht. Merkst du eigentlich was du hier verlangst? Die möchten grade IHRE neuen Steam Machines testen. Für alle anderen ist das OS optional.


----------



## Yassen (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Aha ich will nicht wissen was du alles benutzt was grotting Datenschutz hat und dich ausspäht ohne dich darüber aufzuregen. Das fängt ja schon bei Windows an.
> 
> Wenn man hier die Kommentare ließt scheint die Pisastudie recht zu haben das es mit der Lesekompetenz in Deutschland stellenweise etwas mangelt.
> 
> Jeder zur Beta Zielgruppe gehört (Erfahrene Linuxnutzer) kann sich einfach die AMD GPU Treiber nachinstallieren oder nutz die Quelle Offenen Treiber die bei älteren Karten sowieso besser sind.


 
Windows ist nciht viel besser aber etwas. ein Programm das willentlich persönliche Daten erfasst und diese auch noch weitergibt kann nciht angehen.


----------



## ryzen1 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*



Yassen schrieb:


> Windows ist nciht viel besser aber etwas. ein Programm das willentlich persönliche Daten erfasst und diese auch noch weitergibt kann nciht angehen.


 
Na ja ich sag mal so. Wer gewillt ist, dass Internet zu nutzen, dem muss auch im klaren sein, dass seine Daten irgendwo von irgendwem verarbeitet werden.


----------



## Locuza (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Es ist absolut nicht "vollkommen selbstverständlich" das man mit dem eigenen Produkt schon Dinge unterstützt, die man eben gar nicht verbaut. Erst recht nicht in der BETA.
> Du kannst dir das zwar wünschen, aber deswegen rummaulen ist einfach unangebracht. Merkst du eigentlich was du hier verlangst? Die möchten grade IHRE neuen Steam Machines testen. Für alle anderen ist das OS optional.


 Ich sah Betas immer als Grundgerüst von X an, welches alle wesentlichen Funktionen implantiert hat. 

Wikipedia sieht das ähnlich:


> Häufig sind Beta-Versionen die ersten Versionen eines Programms, die  vom Hersteller zu Testzwecken veröffentlicht werden. Als Betatester  bezeichnet man im Allgemeinen den oder die ersten unabhängigen  beziehungsweise anonymen Fremdtester und Anwender.
> Der Begriff ist nicht exakt definiert, als Faustregel zur Abgrenzung  einer Beta-Version von anderen Versionen gilt in der Regel, dass zwar  alle wesentlichen Funktionen des Programms implementiert, aber noch  nicht vollständig getestet sind und das Programm daher vermutlich noch  viele, auch schwerwiegende Fehler enthält, die einen produktiven Einsatz  nicht empfehlenswert machen.



Also aus meiner Sicht wäre es schon wünschenswert gewesen, wenn die Treiber auch für die anderen IHVs eingepflegt wären. 
Sind sie ja eig. auch. 
Aber naja, Valve weist darauf hin und immerhin können schon Nvidia Nutzer testen, ansonsten hätte jeder noch etwas warten müssen.


----------



## Oliver0l (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*

Hey Leute, bin jetzt im GRUB angekommen. Wie geht es jetzt weiter? Hab die Custom Version geholt. Er nimmt den Befehl ~/post.logon.sh nicht an.
Hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## jahsera (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*

Arg mit welchem Ton das "bashing" losgeht. Noch mal für alle: Das ist ne BETA! Wer von euch weiß was es da noch für updates geben wird? Ich finde es toll, dass Valve allen eine Möglichkeit gibt schon lange vor dem eigentlichen Verkaufsstart das System zu testen und mitzugestalten. Ich hoffe jedoch, dass die Systemvoraussetzungen zumindest in Sachen Fest-Speicher und BIOS/UEFI kompatibler werden. Treibersupport für andere GPUs soll ja bekanntlich noch nachgereicht werden. Also für mich gilt: Abwarten und Tee trinken...


----------



## DBqFetti (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*

Ich kann auch die Panikmache von einigen hier überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Valve hat Steam-Machine-Prototypen gebaut und diese arbeiten mit Nvidia-Grakas. Natürlich werden die Entwickler erstmal für diese Prototypen programmieren und nicht für Hardware die da überhaupt nicht drin ist. Und wenn Valve jetzt die Software, welche sich auf den Protoypen befindet zum freien Download verbreitet für die, die Spaß dran haben ist das doch ne gute Sache. Die Alternative wäre, dass Valve die Prototypen verschickt und nichts tut. Einen Tag später wäre die Software auf den Filehostern dieser Welt.... Dadömm
Dann lieber ein offizieller Download wo ich weiß dass keiner Schindluder damit getrieben hat und auch gleich mit Warnhinweisen etc. versehen ist.


----------



## AsumFace (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*

Debian habe ich bereits am laufen, jetzt starte ich noch den Big-Picture Modus von Steam und ich hab SteamOS ohne meine Platte zu überschreiben


----------



## hodenbussard (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*



AsumFace schrieb:


> Debian habe ich bereits am laufen, jetzt starte ich noch den Big-Picture Modus von Steam und ich hab SteamOS ohne meine Platte zu überschreiben



AMEN


----------



## blackout24 (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*



AsumFace schrieb:


> Debian habe ich bereits am laufen, jetzt starte ich noch den Big-Picture Modus von Steam und ich hab SteamOS ohne meine Platte zu überschreiben


 
Nicht ganz, weil Valve eine Menge Sachen gepatched hat. Du hast sicher kein Linux RT in Debian von sich aus. 
Interessanterweise haben sie im Kernel den XBox 360 Treiber verändert obwohl der eigentlich wunderbar funktioniert.


----------



## unre4l (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*

Ich hoffe dann mal, dass sie noch BIOS Support einbauen (ist ja eh erstmal eine Beta), denn ein neuer Rechner kommt erst 2015/16 und das heißt, dass ich noch bis 2015/16 mit BIOS rumgurken werde und, da sich auf meinem Rechner nur Windows befindet, den Fix nicht durchführen kann :/


----------



## AnthraX (15. Dezember 2013)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Warum meckest du hier herum?
> Klar funktionieren die, nur werden die mit der aktuellen Beta nicht offiziell von Valve Supportet und die propritären Treiber werden mit der nächsten Beta nachgereicht, schließlich gibt es auch nur einen Steambox Prototyp mit Nvidia Grafikkarte. Das hättest du in der Zeit in der du hier rumpostest auch selbst mal auf deinem AMD System testen können. Falls du direkt die propritären Treiber benutzen möchtest kannst du diese, wie auch die Windows Treiber, von der Herstellerseite laden und installieren. Das solltest eigentlich auch du als selbsternannter "IT-Profi" wissen.



Immer langsam mit den Pferden. Valve stellt hier eine beta offen zur Verfügung. Da halte ich es für nicht zumutbar. Wäre das bei einer release preview von Windows der Fall würden alle meckern. Ich sagte ja -> manch einer hat ne valve Brille auf. Beta ist nicht wirklich weit vom final entfernt ;D wir reden hier nicht von pre alpha ^^ 
SO bekommt valve die Wohnzimmer sicher nicht ;D
In einer Beta sollten eigentlich soweit die Funktionen implentiert sein, nur vllt noch nicht final. Das ist schon ein großer Unterschied. Aber ich denke das hat eh keinen Sinn. ValVe macht immer alles richtig  huldigt den DRM Göttern !!


----------



## JPW (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*



AnthraX schrieb:


> Immer langsam mit den Pferden. Valve stellt hier eine beta offen zur Verfügung. Da halte ich es für nicht zumutbar. Wäre das bei einer release preview von Windows der Fall würden alle meckern. Ich sagte ja -> manch einer hat ne valve Brille auf. Beta ist nicht wirklich weit vom final entfernt ;D wir reden hier nicht von pre alpha ^^
> SO bekommt valve die Wohnzimmer sicher nicht ;D


 
Ja nicht weit vom Release für die Steam boxen entfernt. 
Ist das so schwer zu verstehen?


----------



## AnthraX (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*



JPW schrieb:


> Ja nicht weit vom Release für die Steam boxen entfernt.
> Ist das so schwer zu verstehen?


 
Steam OS (JA AUCH DIE BETA!) ist FREI für jeden zugänglich. Sorry da zieht das mit den Steam Machines nicht


----------



## Freakless08 (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*



AnthraX schrieb:


> In einer Beta sollten eigentlich soweit die Funktionen implentiert sein, nur vllt noch nicht final. Das ist schon ein großer Unterschied.


 Nach den Betas kommen erstmal Release Candidates. Erst dann kommt die Final. Und die Funktionen von SteamOS (also dem Valve Programm) sind doch soweit implementiert. Nur noch nich final (alle Treiber)


----------



## JPW (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*



AnthraX schrieb:


> Steam OS (JA AUCH DIE BETA!) ist FREI für jeden zugänglich. Sorry da zieht das mit den Steam Machines nicht


 
Ja freu dich doch das sie es zugänglich machen! 
Sorry ich verstehe deine Argumentation nicht. Valve hat selbst gesagt, dass es noch eine Test Version ist und noch nicht vom normalen Nutzer eingesetzt werden sollte. Warte doch einfach auf die Release Version, dann sind die Treiber auf alle dabei. 
Wenn du umbedingt die Treiber willst, dann musst du sie dir halt selbst einbauen. 
Finde das so schon in Ordnung, man muss ja nicht an jeder Beta teilnehmen.

Ich finde das Argument, dass es frei zugänglich ist, zieht nicht


----------



## hodenbussard (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*

Is all of SteamOS Beta open source software?

No. SteamOS Beta ships with our Steam Client program, which is proprietary software, in addition to proprietary 3rd party drivers. In the SteamOS Beta standard configuration, the Steam Client program serves as a user interface and provides connectivity to our Steam online services. That being said, you can still access standard Linux desktop.

Also ist es doch Closed Source,wenn ich das jetzt richtig interpretier.Frei erhältlich aber geschlossen 
Na dann werden Sicherheitslücken auch erst später gepatcht als bei Open Source,weil bei weiten nicht so viele Leute Lücken stopfen 

........aber erstmal abwarten und Tee trinken  und der Dinge harren die da kommen werden.


----------



## Dragonix (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*



hodenbussard schrieb:


> Is all of SteamOS Beta open source software?
> 
> No. SteamOS Beta ships with our Steam Client program, which is proprietary software, in addition to proprietary 3rd party drivers. In the SteamOS Beta standard configuration, the Steam Client program serves as a user interface and provides connectivity to our Steam online services. That being said, you can still access standard Linux desktop.
> 
> ...


 Veränderungen IM Linux Kernel (so halblegale Sachen wie die geschlossenen AMD/nVidia Treiber mal ausgenommen) müssen Quelloffen sein.

AMD Hardware läuft übrigens ohne Frickelein out of the Box (sofern man sich das wirklich antuen will), für Intel Hardware muss einfach der Kernelparameter nomodeset (deaktiviert KMS) entfernt werden... siehe Phoronix.


----------



## Diweex (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*



hodenbussard schrieb:


> Also ist es doch Closed Source,wenn ich das jetzt richtig interpretier.Frei erhältlich aber geschlossen
> Na dann werden Sicherheitslücken auch erst später gepatcht als bei Open Source,weil bei weiten nicht so viele Leute Lücken stopfen



Ich bin mal so frei und übersetze den Text, deine Interpretation ist schlichtweg falsch:


> _Ist alles aus der Steam Beta open Source Software?
> 
> Nein. SteamOS Beta wird mit unserem Steam Clienten, welcher propriätere Software _[d.h. Software ist Eigentum (von Valve)]_, und außerdem mit Drittherstellertreibern ausgeliefert wird. In der SteamOS Beta Standardkonfiguration fungiert der Steam Client als Interface und ermöglicht den Zugriff auf die Steam Online Dienste. Nebenbei hat man Zugriff auf den Standard Linux Desktop._


Nochmal wörtlich, Treiber und Steamsoftware sind closed Source (war ja nie anders) Linux Kernel ist immer noch Opensource.


			
				AnthraX schrieb:
			
		

> Steam OS (JA AUCH DIE BETA!) ist FREI für jeden zugänglich. Sorry da zieht das mit den Steam Machines nicht


Das heißt nicht, das es jeder installieren sollte. Zumindest die FAQ könnte man sich mal durchlesen, außerdem steht direkt auf der Downloadseite:


> SteamOS is definitely not a finished product ready for a non-technical user.


Auch das übersetz ich mal:


> _SteamOS ist definitiv kein fertiges Produkt, dass bereit ist von "Nicht-Technischen" Benutzern benutzt zu werden._


Sofern man kein DAU ist (welcher sich das eh nicht installieren sollte/könnte), kann man sich auch einfach einen Treiber herunterladen und installieren.

Nur weil so mancher Hersteller Demos als Betas vermarktet heißt das noch lange nicht, dass sich die Begriffsbedeutung geändert hat. Du tust ja fast so als würde Steam das OS ohne Vorwarnung als Final auf den Markt werfen. Es ist immernoch durchaus üblich, dass bei einer Beta Features hinzugefügt oder gestrichen werden.

gruß

diweex


----------



## Locuza (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*



Dragonix schrieb:


> AMD Hardware läuft übrigens ohne Frickelein out of the Box (sofern man sich das wirklich antuen will), für Intel Hardware muss einfach der Kernelparameter nomodeset (deaktiviert KMS) entfernt werden... siehe Phoronix.


 Tja dann hat man wohl keine Lust darauf, dass AMDs Treiber negatives Licht auf SteamOS werfen. 
Bin gespannt auf die ersten Erfahrungsberichte und die Ergebnisse von Phoronix.


----------



## DaStash (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Nach den Betas kommen erstmal Release Candidates. Erst dann kommt die Final. Und die Funktionen von SteamOS (also dem Valve Programm) sind doch soweit implementiert. Nur noch nich final (alle Treiber)


Naja also knapp 50% des Markets auszuschließen in einer öffentlichen Beta in nicht gerade üblich und in jedem Fall taktisch unklug. Ich kann die Enttäuschungen schon nachvollziehen, wenn man erst die user "heiß" macht und davon dann 50% enttäuscht feststellen müssen, dass sie das noch nicht nutzen dürfen. Dann hätte man entweder die Version anders deklarieren müssen um so die Erwartungshaltung zu mindern, als Alpha beispielsweise oder aber einfach den release etwas nach hinten verschieben sollen um auch die AMD Treiber zu implementieren. Version Nummer 3 wäre eine Close beta, dass wäre dann auch noch mal was anderes.

MfG


----------



## blackout24 (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*



DaStash schrieb:


> Naja also knapp 50% des Markets auszuschließen in einer öffentlichen Beta in nicht gerade üblich und in jedem Fall taktisch unklug. Ich kann die Enttäuschungen schon nachvollziehen, wenn man erst die user "heiß" macht und davon dann 50% enttäuscht feststellen müssen, dass sie das noch nicht nutzen dürfen. Dann hätte man entweder die Version anders deklarieren müssen um so die Erwartungshaltung zu mindern, als Alpha beispielsweise oder aber einfach den release etwas nach hinten verschieben sollen um auch die AMD Treiber zu implementieren. Version Nummer 3 wäre eine Close beta, dass wäre dann auch noch mal was anderes.
> 
> MfG



Wer ist den ausgeschlossen?

1. AMD Treiber sind vorhanden und werden mit installiert.
2. Die Zielgruppe für die Beta (Linuxnutzer) sind sowieso fähig genug die Treiber einfach nachzuinstallieren selbst wenn sie nicht in Valves eigenem Repo wären.

Intel und AMD GPUs funktionieren auf SteamOS. Persönlich wüsste ich nicht einmal wie man willentlich Support für AMD von einer Distribution endgültig entfernen könnte, wenn man es den wollte.


----------



## DaStash (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Intel und AMD GPUs funktionieren auf SteamOS.


Ist das so? Die user-News und die PCGH News sagen was anderes?!? Und wenn das so ist, wäre ja die ganze Aufregung umsonst, dann wäre eine öffentliche Kommunikation vorteilhaft. 

@Linuxuser
Sollte sich steamOS nicht vor allem an DAUs richten?

MfG


----------



## DasRegal (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*



> Intel und AMD GPUs funktionieren auf SteamOS.


Intel/AMD APUs bzw GPUs werden derzeit definitiv nicht unterstützt.

Allerdings finde ich hier wird wirklich zu viel Wirbel gemacht. Diese Beta wurde für die ausgelieferten "Steam Machines" gestartet und Steam hat einfach die Möglichkeit gegeben, *dass andere Zugang zu der geschlossenen Beta haben.* War ja auch eine schwierige Entscheidung, denn hätte Valve das SteamOS nur für die 300 Steamboxes freigegeben, dann wäre der Shitstorm schon wieder riesig gewesen. Das hätte wiederum das Image einer "offenen Plattform" angekratzt.

Und es dauert ja keine Ewigkeit bis das SteamOS mit kompletter Treiber Unterstützung kommt, sondern es ist spätestens Anfang/Mitte  Januar soweit.
Denn Anfang Januar werden schon einige Steamboxes verschiedener Hersteller vorgeführt und auch der fertige Controller soll präsentiert werden. (Unteranderem sind Piston und Ibuypower dabei, also müssen zu dem Zeitpunkt AMD GPUs und APUs unterstützt werden)


----------



## woodgrim (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*



DaStash schrieb:


> Naja also knapp 50% des Markets auszuschließen in einer öffentlichen Beta in nicht gerade üblich und in jedem Fall taktisch unklug. Ich kann die Enttäuschungen schon nachvollziehen, wenn man erst die user "heiß" macht und davon dann 50% enttäuscht feststellen müssen, dass sie das noch nicht nutzen dürfen. Dann hätte man entweder die Version anders deklarieren müssen um so die Erwartungshaltung zu mindern, als Alpha beispielsweise oder aber einfach den release etwas nach hinten verschieben sollen um auch die AMD Treiber zu implementieren. Version Nummer 3 wäre eine Close beta, dass wäre dann auch noch mal was anderes.
> 
> MfG


 
Das ganze ist soviel ich weiß keine offene Beta. Valve meinte ja auch, dass es zwar einen Feedback Thread gibt, der wird aber bis zur offenen Beta nicht weiter von Valve beachtet werden. 
Sie haben einfach für Leute, die das OS früh ausprobieren wollen, zur Verfügung gestellt und verfolgen so eine andere Politik, als das zB. Apple macht, die gar nix vorher releasen. 

Ich find das gut so. Wer will kann ja selbst herumfrickeln.


----------



## Diweex (16. Dezember 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ist das so? Die user-News und die PCGH News sagen was anderes?!? Und wenn das so ist, wäre ja die ganze Aufregung umsonst, dann wäre eine öffentliche Kommunikation vorteilhaft.
> 
> @Linuxuser
> Sollte sich steamOS nicht vor allem an DAUs richten?
> ...



Ja die aufregung is umsonst, da werkelt ein mehr oder minder normaler linux kernel drunter. Is halt bis jetzt, wie schon oft erwähnt, eigentlich dafür gedacht die bereits an entwickler versandten steamboxen (die haben nunmal ne titan verbaut) lauffähig zu machen. Betas richten sich nie an DAUs, die sollten zumindest auf die final warten, und da werden amd treiber dabei sein.

Gruß

Diweex


----------



## Locuza (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*



> The binary Catalyst graphics driver is pre-installed and does work on Valve's SteamOS.
> 
> On Friday when the SteamOS 1.0 "Alchemist" Beta was released, Valve  said to use NVIDIA graphics as one of their hardware requirements. It  also stated "AMD and Intel graphics support coming soon!" As I  subsequently reported though, the Catalyst and Mesa drivers are present, meaning AMD and Intel graphics hardware support.
> 
> Now having my initial SteamOS benchmarks published,  I tried out AMD Radeon and Intel HD Graphics on one of my SteamOS rigs  this weekend. The AMD Radeon graphics booted without any issues:



[Phoronix] AMD Catalyst Graphics Do Work On SteamOS
[Phoronix] It's Easy Getting Intel Graphics To Work On SteamOS


----------



## tschief_ (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*

Wieso fixieren sich alle so extrem auf den Begriff "Beta". Die Bezeichnung "Beta" ist ein schwammiger Begriff für alle möglichen Arten von Software, unter diesem "Titel" wurden schon unbrauchbare Programme "veröffentlicht" als auch fast fertige. Der Begriff Beta kann unglaublich weit gefasst verstanden werden. 

Viel wichtiger als dieser Begriff sind doch die Infos, die der entsprechende Hersteller / Entwickler mit der Beta mitliefert. In diesem Fall 2 Punkte:
- Richtet sich nur an geübte Linux-User
- nativer AMD Support noch nicht dabei. (Kann aber übrigens ganz normal installiert werden von der Herstellerseite wie bei Windows auch - es geht also, nur noch nicht nativ)

Warum einige jetzt ein Drama veranstalten (Ja, Anthrax) wegen dem Begriff "Beta" ist mir einfach total unverständlich. Dann nennen sie es halt Pre-Beta. Oder Alpha. Von mir aus können Sie das Ding auch Lama nennen das ist nur eine BEZEICHNUNG. Eine Bezeichnung ändert nichts am effektiven Zustand eines Produktes - das einzige was man (resp. du) Valve hier also vorwerfen kannst, ist, dass sie eventuell eine falsche Bezeichnung für diese provisorische Vor-Veröffentlichung verwenden. Was natürlich sehr sehr verwerflich ist. Pöses, pöses Valve.
(Die Beschreibungen zum Programm suggerieren jedoch ganz klar, in welchem Zustand das Programm ist und an wen sich dieser Pre-Release widmet)


----------



## Locuza (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*

Der AMD Support ist nativ mit dabei. Treiber sind drinne und das Ding bootet ohne Probleme. 
Es hat dann wohl politische Gründe, weswegen man offiziell verlauten lässt, dass es nur für Nvidia User ist. 

Beta ist schwammig, aber eig. gilt grob die Richtlinie, dass die wesentlichen Funktionen implantiert sind.


----------



## tschief_ (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*

Jo, hab ich mitbekommen, aber danke 

Die wesentlichen Funktionen sind ja implementiert!? Sogar wenn man rein auf Valves Aussage geht (also dass AMD nicht nativ unterstützt wird) kann man deren Treiber dennoch ganz normal installieren. Funktioniert also.

Und du meinst wohl *implementiert

(Sorry für den Klugscheisser )

Edith sagt:
Mich stört halt einfach, dass hier einige auf einem Begriff rumreiten, der nichts, aber auch rein gar nichts am effektiven Produkt ändert. Ist doch schokoladeegal wie es jetzt genannt wird, viel wichtiger ist WIE es funktioniert. Was noch gemacht wird, uswusf


----------



## Locuza (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*

Also zu einer wesentlichen Funktion gehört der Treiber-Support für jeden Vendor.
Laut Text wäre es nur Nvidia gewesen und ein OS, welches nur mit einem Hardware Lieferanten kompatibel ist, hat den Stempel Beta aus meiner Sicht nicht verdient. 
Aber das OS hat ja doch die Treiber, jedenfalls bei AMD. 
Also passt das auch so für mich, Valve hat ja auch ein FAQ usw. geschrieben.


----------



## tschief_ (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*

Das bestreite ich ja gar nicht. Aber das ist doch nur das Problem der "Nennung" des Produktes. Es ändert dennoch nichts am Zustand des Programmes, ob man es jetzt Beta nennt oder Alpha, ob man es als fertiges Produkt bezeichnet (und auch vertreibt) obwohl nichts funktioniert (Rome 2 anyone?).

Gerade bei "fertigen" Produkten ist ziemlich einfach zu definieren, was als "fertig" gilt und was nicht. Alpha- und Beta-Versionen werden jedoch sehr oft fäschlicherweise als solche bezeichnet, wobei das Produkt (noch) gar nicht diesen effektiven Status besitzt (SteamOS) oder bereits darüber hinaus ist (Betas diverser Spiele die eigentlich als Demos durchgehen könnten). Sprich: Es ist nur eine Bezeichnung und viele Entwickler wählen fehlerhafte Bezeichnungen Ihrer Programme aus. Was auch immer die Gründe dafür sind. Falscheinschätzung? Vielleicht hat auch nur ein Praktikant den Text auf der Homepage geschrieben. Ändert aber nix am effektiven Programmstatus und ist deshalb meiner Meinung nach weniger diskussionswürdig als das OS an sich.

Ich kam hierher um Meinungen und Diskussionen zum neuen OS zu lesen (da ich selber es nicht installieren und nutzen kann (bin kein versierter Linux-User), stattdessen habe ich 9 Seiten Diskussionen über "Beta" oder "Nicht Beta" mitlesen dürfen  Nicht riesig schlimm, aber schade


----------



## Locuza (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*

Es ändert nichts, aber es hat psychologische Effekte auf die Erwartungshaltung von einigen Menschen. 
Und ja, dass führt gar nicht so selten zu unnötigen Aufregungen. 

Immerhin gibt es hier Links zu Phoronix und ihren Tests 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Also super viel aufregendes gibt es noch nicht zu berichten.


----------



## tschief_ (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam OS ist da =) (downloadlinks included) [erstmal keine ATI/AMD GPU Unterstützung]*

Das ist ja auch schon was 

Das mit der Erwartungshaltung ist klar, es schürt falsche Erwartungen. Nur dass der Erfahrungswert PC-User eigentlich lehren sollte, dass man insbesondere bei bezeichneten "Beta-Programmen" alles mit Vorsicht geniessen muss. Oft funktionieren einige Dinge gar nicht, obwohl sie das müssten. Das Leben ist halt kein Wunschkonzert  

Wie dem auch sei, danke für die kurze Unterhaltung


----------

